# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  "Visita de Campo" a Chincha. Ica, Perú.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo a continuación un par de videos de YouTube realizados por el equipo de producción de _Elpiscoesdelperu.com_, que estuvo en el fundo propiedad de Agrícola Hoja Redonda ubicado en Chincha (Perú), en el cual se elabora el pisco "Viñas de Oro". 
El Ing. Yarazca enseña cómo trabajan las uvas pisqueras, que patrones usan, hectareajes, conducción de las vides, plagas, cosechas y racimos por plantas a cosechar.          Saludos Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Adex destaca que visita de directora del FMI pone a Perú "en los ojos del mundo" Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------

